# Eating poop!



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

My boy keeps eating his poop. He hasnt done this is such a long time, ive been giving him pineapple but its not working! I tried pumpkin but that made his stool runny. Please anything will help! Could this be because he was just on Flagyl for stomach issues?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

How old is he?? most older dogs eat their stool because they're food diet isn't giving them the protiens they need and when they eat their poop they can smell the stuff they need in their body. sorry I'm putting it in very short terms try changing his diet with something with more protien


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

He's 2 years old. He was just on a chicken and rice diet bc of his stomach bug...now he is off the antibiotics and is finally off the chicken and rice. I was thinking that maybe its because of that or possibly the peanut butter i was giving him to give him his medication.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some dogs are just poop eaters!! Make sure he is on a good food, if you have a low quality food then they do not digest the food well and the poop smells like something good to eat.

Peanut butter would not cause the poop eating it is more likely a nasty habit that some dogs have. I have several poop eaters that taught other dogs it is fun to eat poop! lol 
You can try MSG meat tenderizer, sprinkle one tsp on the food with each feeding. If that does not work they have products you can try at the pet store like "stop" or "forbid". In my experience nothing works if it is not food related and it is just a bad habit. I have tried it all including putting hot sauce on them and seeing if that would work. No it just made it more interesting to them! lol
I just don't kiss those dogs and keep the kennels as clean as I can.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Being vigilant about cleaning up after them is the best defense.


----------

